# High & Right and loss of distance?



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

Any ideas guys. I have a good tempo and a good swing however recently (last 5 weeks or so) i have lost a considerable amount of distance in my iron play and woods. I have also developed a slice with my woods from the tee, something i have not had for a year.

What am i doing wrong.................Answers on a post card.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

have you changed the postion of your right arm in your swing? My right arm was coming up to high taking my swing off plane which gave me a slice but then I found a drill where you put a towel under your right arm and the aim is to not drop it on your back swing but dont squeez it hard either that stuff your swing as well


----------

